
58% of high-performance employees say they need more quiet work spaces - selmat
https://hackernoon.com/58-of-high-performance-employees-say-they-need-more-quiet-work-spaces-4381241a6453
======
TimJYoung
When I started my first professional software development job in 1991, I got
my very own, fairly large, office. I kept the door closed most of the time,
and was very productive. This (having one's own office) continued in my career
with various companies until I started my own software company in 1998, where
I have continued the trend.

My point being that it _was_ the norm for a long time to provide software
developers their own office. I'm not sure when or why this stopped occurring,
but it needs to be reversed for one simple reason: good, young, software
developers don't become HPEs without first being given the environment in
which to develop the concentration and skills necessary to do so.

------
sauronlord
The open office concept is wonderful and helps with collaboration and
creativity.

You can get together real quick get'r done right there!

/s

~~~
shaftway
Yeah, like anything else you need to examine your needs.

I'm a transplant; I work on a tiny isolated team, in a sea of a much larger
unrelated team. I know what I need to work on and can largely do it in
isolation. But I'm constantly distracted by the people around me with
discussions that could never possibly have anything to contribute to my work,
nor I theirs. And that's when they're discussing work issues. The inane
personal conversations are the worst.

